# FreeBSD on Inception Hosting Xen HVM



## Raymii (Dec 3, 2013)

After the beta tests I've decided to buy one of their Xen HVM vps servers.


FreeBSD had just finished instelling, and that is one bare system...


Now compiling nginx and python...


Any of you guys run FreeBSD? And more people that have HVM plans @ Inception Hosting? Their new website theme looks every good. I've been there for over a year now, excellent service. Http://inceptionhosting.com


----------



## peterw (Dec 3, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Any of you guys run FreeBSD?


I am testing FreeBSD for fun on a KVM but wlanboy seems to be enjoying FreeBSD alot.


----------



## switsys (Dec 3, 2013)

I run FreeBSD on my laptop.

I've also got a Xen VPS with Inception Hosting.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Debian is still my main OS for servers and my Laptop is running the latest Ubuntu but I run FreeBSD on a KVM vps and on my dev box at home.

I started to use FreeBSD again to get some fresh air. The concept behind BSD is still worth the hassle to switch OS architectures.


----------



## johng (Dec 3, 2013)

I do enjoy FreeBSD as well. I've got one dedicated with QuickPacket, 1 1GB VPS with Ramnode, and 1 256GB storage VPS with BuyVM.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 3, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Debian is still my main OS for servers and my Laptop is running the latest Ubuntu but I run FreeBSD on a KVM vps and on my dev box at home.
> 
> I started to use FreeBSD again to get some fresh air. The concept behind BSD is still worth the hassle to switch OS architectures.


What is the concept behind BSD? To me it seems like just another linux operating system


----------



## blergh (Dec 3, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> What is the concept behind BSD? To me it seems like just another linux operating system


https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/explaining-bsd/comparing-bsd-and-linux.html

OT;

I use run fbsd on a few boxes here and there, NodeDeploy has ISO's available ready-to upon ordering so that's pretty convenient.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 3, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> What is the concept behind BSD? To me it seems like just another linux operating system


BSD is a derivative of UNIX and predates Linux by 14 years.  The FreeBSD branch of BSD has been around since 1993

some operating system history:

1969: UNIX released

1977: BSD (Berkely Software Distribution) released

1984: MAC OS released

1985: Windows released

1991: Linux released



> another linux operating system


There is only 1 Linux operating system.  There are hundreds of Linux distributions (Debian, Slackware, Bloatbuntu, etc)


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 3, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> What is the concept behind BSD? To me it seems like just another linux operating system


The questions was allready answered but I want to add that BSD is an operating system and Linux itself is just a kernel.


----------



## johng (Dec 6, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> The questions was allready answered but I want to add that BSD is an operating system and Linux itself is just a kernel.



Thanks for pointing out that distinction. That is really what has pushed me into using FreeBSD. To be fair, part of it is that I also have a soft spot for underdogs. (I was using OS/2 Warp in middle school, and Linux in high school.)

I have just found BSD (FreeBSD in my case) to be more consistent due to that approach. I do like and use linux's when needed, but I will probably phase that out once FreeBSD 10 ships with Bhyve. Then I can just virtualize a linux instance for the limited cases when I need one.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 6, 2013)

johng said:


> Thanks for pointing out that distinction. That is really what has pushed me into using FreeBSD.


Me too.

At work I have to deal with Redhat and Suse, at home with Ubuntu and Debian. All are using the linux kernel but heck I am always searching the wrong file in the wrong directory.

Not talking about yum, yast and apt-get.


----------

